# ملخص معاهدة ماربول marpol



## Tombolo (20 ديسمبر 2010)

[FONT=&quot]بعد قراءتي لمعاهدة ماربول, أحببت أن أشارككم بملخص لأهم ما جاء فيها . واعتذر عن ضعف المفردات التقنية, وأرجو التصحيح لأنني مهندس موانئ وأشغال بحرية ولست بمهندس بحري أو ميكانيك بواخر . وكذلك أتمنى على الأصدقاء قراءة وتلخيص باقي المعاهدات مثل [/FONT]RAS[FONT=&quot] و [/FONT]SOLAS[FONT=&quot] .

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]التلوث بالنفط :[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]يعنى بالنفط جميع الأشكال كالنفط الخام والخفيف والمفرز .[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]على كل ناقلة نفط ذات حمولة 150 طن و أكثر , وعلى كل سفينة ذات حمولة 400 طن وأكثر , أن تخضع لمسح أولي للتأكد من أن التجهيزات والأنظمة تتوافق مع الشروط المطلوبة. هذا المسح يجري بصورة دورية لا تزيد عن 5 سنوات .[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]بعد المسح الأول , تعطى السفينة شهادة دولية بمنع التلوث بالنفط [/FONT](International Oil Pollution Prevention Certificate)[FONT=&quot] طبقا للنموذج , وهذه الشهادة لا تعطى للسفن التي تحمل علم دولة غير عضو.[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]لناقلات النفط لا يسمح بتصريف نفط في البحر إلا إذا لم تكن متواجدة في المناطق المخصصة , وأن تكون على بعد لا يقل عن 92.6 كم عن أقرب يابسة , وأن تكون الناقلة متحركة وليست راسية , وأن يكون التفريغ لا يزيد عن 30 ليترا للميل البحري (16.2 ليتر/كم).[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]يمنع منعا باتا لناقلات النفط أو سفن الـ400 طن تفريغ أي نفط في المناطق المخصصة والتي تشمل: البحر الأبيض المتوسط , البحر الأحمر , الخليج العربي, خليج عدن, البحر الأسود , البحار الشمالية الغربية لأوروبا, بحر البلطيق ,منطقة الإنتركاتيكا . أما بالنسبة لباقي السفن , يسمح بالتفريغ إذا كانت نسبة النفط في الصرف لا تزيد عن 15 جزء بالمليون .[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]يجب على الدول الأعضاء أن تجهز جميع مرافئها بالتجهيزات اللازمة لتفريغ مياه تنظيف الخزانات والصرف الممزوج بالنفط .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

الصرف الصحي :[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]يعنى بالصرف الصحي كل المياه المبتذلة من الحمامات أو المساحات المستقبلة للحيوانات أو مياه ممزوجة مع ما سبق .[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]تخضع لهذه الشروط كل السفن ذات حمولة 200 طن وأكثر أو السفن التي تحوي أكثر من 10 أشخاص .[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]على كل سفينة تريد السفر إلى دولة عضو أن تخضع لمسح أولي لتأكيد احتوائها على محطة معالجة مياه مبتذلة أو نظام تعقيم أو خزان احتجاز. هذا المسح يجري بصورة دورية لا تزيد عن 5 سنوات .[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]بعد المسح الأول , تعطى السفينة شهادة دولية بمنع التلوث بمياه الصرف الصحي [/FONT](International Sewage Pollution Prevention Certificate)[FONT=&quot] , وهذه الشهادة لا تعطى للسفن التي تحمل علم دولة غير عضو.[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]يتم تصريف الصرف الصحي في البحر على مسافة لا تقل عن 7.5 كم من أقرب يابسة إذا كان الصرف معقما و على مسافة لا تقل عن 22.3 كم إذا لم يكن معقما . والتصريف يجب أن لا يتم دفعة واحدة بل بشكل متواصل على أن لا تقل سرعة السفينة عن 4 عقد .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

النفايات الصلبة :[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]يعنى بالنفايات ما ينتج عن الاستعمال الشخصي أو العملي .[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]تخضع لهذه الشروط كل السفن من جميع المواصفات .[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]يمنع منعا باتا التخلص من البلاستيكيات في البحر وهي على سبيل المثال لا الحصر : شبكات الصيد , أكياس النيلون , قناني البلاستيك[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]يتم تصريف بقايا الطعام والزجاج والمعادن والورق في البحر على مسافة لا تقل عن 22.3 كم من أقرب يابسة , وعلى مسافة لا تقل عن 5.6 كم إذا تم سحق هذه النفايات . [/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot] في المناطق المخصصة والتي تشمل البحر الأبيض المتوسط , البحر الأحمر , الخليج العربي , البحر الأسود , بحر الشمال , بحر الكاريبي وخليج المكسيك, بحر البلطيق , يسمح فقط بالتخلص من بقايا الطعام في البحر وعلى مسافة لا تقل عن 22.3 كم من أقرب يابسة .[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]على كل السفن ذات حمولة 400 طن وأكثر أو السفن التي تحوي أكثر من 15 شخص , أن تحمل معها مخطط إدارة النفايات والذي يتضمن ارشادات مكتوبة لجمع وتخزين وتصريف القمامة , وأن تحمل معها أيضا دفتر تسجيل النفايات الذي يتضمن تاريخ تصريف النفايات وكمياتها وأنواعها حسب نموذج المنظمة.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

تلوث الهواء :[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]تخضع كل سفينة ذات حمولة 400 طن أو أكثر لمسح أولي للتأكد أن التجهيزات مطابقة للمواصفات. هذا المسح يجري بصورة دورية لا تزيد عن 5 سنوات .[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]بعد المسح الأول , تعطى السفينة شهادة دولية بمنع تلوث الهواء [/FONT](International Air Pollution Prevention Certificate)[FONT=&quot] , وهذه الشهادة لا تعطى للسفن التي تحمل علم دولة غير عضو.[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]المواد المضرة بالأوزون : يمنع منعا باتا اطلاق هذه المواد بطريقة متعمدة , ويمنع تركيب التجهيزات التي تستعمل هذه المواد , باستثناء الهيدروفلوروكربون (المستعمل في التبريد) الذي يسمح حتى 1 ك2 2020.[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]أوكسيد النيتروجين [/FONT]NOx[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] هذه المواصفات تنطبق على كل محركات الديزل ذات قوة [/FONT]130kw[FONT=&quot] أو أكثر ويستثنى منها محركات الطوارئ و قوارب الإنقاذ. والحدود المسموح بها للمحرك هي حسب سرعة دوران المحرك [/FONT]n[FONT=&quot] (دورة بالدقيقة):[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]إذا كان [/FONT]n[FONT=&quot] أقل من 130 دورة/دقيقة : [/FONT]17 g/Kwh​ [FONT=&quot]إذا كان [/FONT]n[FONT=&quot] بين 130 و 2000 دورة/دقيقة : [/FONT]45×n-0.2 g/Kwh​ [FONT=&quot]إذا كان [/FONT]n[FONT=&quot] أكثر من [/FONT]2000[FONT=&quot] دورة/دقيقة : [/FONT] 9.8 g/Kwh​ · [FONT=&quot]أوكسيد الكبريت [/FONT]SOx[FONT=&quot] : لا يجب استخدام أي وقود يحوي أكثر من 4.5% كبريت .[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]المركبات العضوية العطرية [/FONT]VOC[FONT=&quot] : يجب على كل ناقلات النفط تركيب تجهيزات لتجميع أبخرة الخزانات. [/FONT]​


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى الفاضل على تعبك .. تحياتى العطره


----------



## مازن طالب (6 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (25 أبريل 2011)

Many thanks for you


----------

